#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Games: Categorias!

## Fernando

Bom amigos, por votação foi decidido que vocês querem uma categoria de GAMES para este fórum, agora venho a vocês perguntar quais serão estas categorias. Por favor, opinem:

- Counter-Strike
- Quake
- DOD
- Halo
- WarCraft
- Unreal
- Doom

?

----------


## Savio

meu voto é pra CS..

----------


## LenTu

eu penso diferente... acho q deve ser dividido em categorias.. tipo

|- Corrida
|- Tiro
|- Ação
|- Aventura
|- RPG
|- Futebol
|- Cartas (pra qm joga yu-gi-oh =-) )

acho q assim seria melhor dividido... do q com jogos especificos.... 

abraços...

----------


## SDM

como assim psy??? num seria um forum de Games?????  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## smvda

> eu penso diferente... acho q deve ser dividido em categorias.. tipo
> 
> |- Corrida
> |- Tiro
> |- Ação
> |- Aventura
> |- RPG
> |- Futebol
> |- Cartas (pra qm joga yu-gi-oh =-) )
> ...



Concordo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SDM

> |- Corrida
> |- Tiro
> |- Ação
> |- Aventura
> |- RPG
> |- Futebol
> |- Cartas



aahhh tah....acho q intendi.....entao eh melhor desse jeito.....soh q trocar Futebol por esporte

----------


## LenTu

a pedidos estah aki reformulado... 

|- Corrida
|- Tiro
|- Ação
|- Aventura
|- RPG
*|- Esporte*
|- Cartas (pra qm joga yu-gi-oh =-] ) 

:wink:

----------


## marcelloduarte

Concordo!!!
Com o RaMdEgLeS_LenTu!


Enquanto ao CS. O jogo é muito bom, mas se a gente for falar em estrategia ele fica pequeno perto do Battle Field.

----------


## PiTsA

> a pedidos estah aki reformulado... 
> 
> |- Corrida
> |- Tiro
> |- Ação
> |- Aventura
> |- RPG
> *|- Esporte*
> |- Cartas (pra qm joga yu-gi-oh =-] ) 
> ...


agreed... but .. onde eu colocaria duvida de como carregar o Cheating Death por exemplo no linux?! .....

----------


## Rooter

Pensei que fosse ser apenas um fórum, sem grupos de discussão... mas dividir em categorias tb achei maneiro  :Smile: 

Dá também para colocar algum grupo sobre configuração de servidores de games e talz....

----------


## LenTu

|- Servers (como configurar e tal)
|- Corrida
|- Tiro
|- Ação
|- Aventura
|- RPG
|- Esporte
|- Cartas (pra qm joga yu-gi-oh =-] ) 

Acho q a sua duvida PiTsA ou pode ser colocada dentro de um dos topicos ou ser criado um topico tipo...

|- Emulação (se rodar Changing Death no linux for emulação)


Ps: Soh tem q ver c colocar essa quantidade di topicos naum vai deixar o under mais lento...

----------


## SDM

> Pensei que fosse ser apenas um fórum, sem grupos de discussão... mas dividir em categorias tb achei maneiro 
> 
> Dá também para colocar algum grupo sobre configuração de servidores de games e talz....


Era isso q eu tinha pensado tbm.... :lol:

----------


## Fernando

Ele será divido por games e nao por categorias multiplas, será +- a ordem que falei, as opinioes que eu pedi sao pra games que eu tenha eventualmente esquecido de incluir lá, como foi o caso do Battle Field que li aqui ;]

Agora, no caso da pergunta do Calabreza, ops, Pitsa, teriamos la ramificacoes, vou usar como exemplo a categoria CS:

CS -> Discussoes, Duvidas, Servidores, Campeonatos

Entenderam? ;]

----------


## SDM

coitada da minha mae....ela gosta de yu-gi-oh...mas td bem....assim ela num meche no meu computador.....

po sera q eu so o unico do mundo aqui q joga Medal Of Honor????

----------


## marcelloduarte

Que preconceito com o yu-gi-oh, conheço uma penca de caras que curtem o jogo de cartas, la onde jogo Magic the gathering.

----------


## Rooter

Eu nem sabia que tem yu-gi-oh pra linux hehe.. tem?

----------


## LenTu

sei lah... acho q vai fikar mto limitado se for feito pra determinados games... mas como o underlinux naum eh somente voltado pra games... :roll: :roll: :roll: 

eu prefiro do otro jeito... por categoria... q assim no topico o cara coloca...

Corrida > Server GP4 lento pq ???
Tiro > Server do Cs 1.5 naum roda mais...
Tiro > 007 como passar pelo homem dos dentes de lata....

eu acho q seria melhor... pois abrangeria mais coisas... mas eh soh minha opinião..... o q importa mesmo eh entrar os games no Underlinux.... 

FUi...

:wink:

----------


## SDM

> Eu nem sabia que tem yu-gi-oh pra linux hehe.. tem?



uahuhauha....eu quiz dizer q minha mae gosta dekeles joguinho de carta....tipo paciencia

----------


## Rooter

> Postado originalmente por Rooter
> 
> Eu nem sabia que tem yu-gi-oh pra linux hehe.. tem?
> 
> 
> 
> uahuhauha....eu quiz dizer q minha mae gosta dekeles joguinho de carta....tipo paciencia


Ahhh... agora compreendi o raciocinio hehe

Mas concordo com o RaMdEgLeS_LenTu, se colocar jogos especificos limita mto o usuario, eh um chroot no forum hehe :P

----------


## Fernando

> sei lah... acho q vai fikar mto limitado se for feito pra determinados games... mas como o underlinux naum eh somente voltado pra games... :roll: :roll: :roll: 
> 
> eu prefiro do otro jeito... por categoria... q assim no topico o cara coloca...
> 
> Corrida > Server GP4 lento pq ???
> Tiro > Server do Cs 1.5 naum roda mais...
> Tiro > 007 como passar pelo homem dos dentes de lata....
> 
> eu acho q seria melhor... pois abrangeria mais coisas... mas eh soh minha opinião..... o q importa mesmo eh entrar os games no Underlinux.... 
> ...



Ainda corro firme com meu ponto de vista, o que eu preciso é de jogos que eu tenha esquecido, se nao tiver eu crio com os que tenho em mente e finito.

Sugestões??

----------


## LenTu

bom... jah ki eh assim... vamos aos jogos... depois naum reclama hein... ahuahuahuahua

Grand Prix $
F1 200$
Halo
Counter Strike
Soldier of Fortune
007 Nightfire
Mafia
GTA $
Championship Manager $$$$
The SIms(pra tirah uma onda)
Pro Surfer
Age of Mythology(um grande jogo M$) roda no linux???
Unreal
BattleField 1942 
Need For Speed Underground (quase q eu esqueço do melhor)

bom acho q saum esses o q se destacam mais atualmente..... faiz um tempo q naum do um pulo na Lan House.....

naum fiz essa lista pensando em server, linux nem nada soh fui colocando os melhores jogos q lembrei.... 

:wink:

----------

:wink:  :Smile:   8O :!: :?:  :Evil:  :roll: :roll:  :Idea:   :Frown:  8) 8)  :Embarrassment: ops: :twisted: :twisted: 


> |- Servers (como configurar e tal)
> |- Corrida
> |- Tiro
> |- Ação
> |- Aventura
> |- RPG
> |- Esporte
> |- Cartas (pra qm joga yu-gi-oh =-] ) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :P :P :P :P :P Acho q a sua duvida PiTsA ou pode ser colocada dentro de um dos topicos ou ser criado um topico tipo...
> 
> ...


  :Frown:

----------

[size=24px][/size][size=12px][/size]

jhjfkhgjdfghjkdf

----------


## Terry

Galera.

É verdade, não podemos esquecer do tópico "Emulação", se for dividido por categorias.
Agora se por nome de jogo, não esqueçam da série Metal Gear Solid, hehehe.
Valeu

----------

